# Looking for anyone interested in joining me for inshore or freshwater fishing



## jbuchanan (Mar 12, 2015)

Looking to see if anyone out in the 2cool world is interested in possibly joining me for some inshore or freshwater fishing. 

I am fairly new to Houston. I fish solo most of the time due being fairly new to Houston. I live up in the Woodlands/Spring area and fish a good deal up on Lake Conroe and Lake Raven. When there are good weather windows I like to get down to Galveston/Freeport area for inshore fishing. I have primarily fished the Churchill Bayou/Cold Pass area these past couple years due to at the time boat limits. Now that I have a little bigger boat I would like to to explore the West/Galveston Bay areas as well. I have a new to me 18' Kenner w/ 115 Merc Opti. 

I don't think of fishing as a heavy drinking sport but do like to have a few responsibly while out on the water.

I would prefer to link up with someone or two around the Spring/Woodlands area but not closing the door to others. 

Like I mentioned earlier, I haven't explored or fished the Galveston area yet so please don't have expectations of catch'em every trip. Catching fish is just a bonus to me. I just like being out on the water and fishing. 

I am hoping to get up to Conroe or Raven this coming Sat morning for a few hours and hitting Galveston Sunday from daylight till early afternoon if weather still plays nice. 

Every other Sunday, I tend to do my best to point the truck south and hit up the inshore fishing if weather is good. 

If you are interested feel free to get in touch with me. 

Jake


----------



## Charlie B (Dec 24, 2015)

*fishing*

Hi. jake my name is Charlie. I myself needs a fishing partner. i live in humble texas phone 2815784736 email [email protected]. I have not fished but 2 or three times in the last 10 years.
i'm retired so i have lots of time to fish. i have fished lake fork, Toledo Bend, ravin , and west bays., Chocolate bay area,as well as galveston.........................
now I broke my right shoulder 2 weeks ago. I know i will not be able to fish for at the least 3 -4 more weeks. When i do heal i would like to fish. I can split the cost any way needed.I will help you get you boat ready and clean it afterwards.

keep me in mind and call or email if you have any questions (non Drinker, Smoker)


----------



## Charlie B (Dec 24, 2015)

fishing
Hi. jake my name is Charlie. I myself needs a fishing partner. i live in humble texas phone 2815784736 email [email protected]. I have not fished but 2 or three times in the last 10 years.
i'm retired so i have lots of time to fish. i have fished lake fork, Toledo Bend, ravin , and west bays., Chocolate bay area,as well as galveston.........................
now I broke my right shoulder 2 weeks ago. I know i will not be able to fish for at the least 3 -4 more weeks. When i do heal i would like to fish. I can split the cost any way needed.I will help you get you boat ready and clean it afterwards.

keep me in mind and call or email if you have any questions (non Drinker, Smoker


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent u a pm


----------



## jbuchanan (Mar 12, 2015)

Please delete


----------

